# Chinese girl with traditional Chinese Dress



## stevewang (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 31, 2009)

Steve, your images are not showing up. Only a place holder covered with Chinese characters. Please try and find out what's causing the problem before posting anything else, as I suspect no one else can see anything.


----------



## stevewang (Dec 31, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Steve, your images are not showing up. Only a place holder covered with Chinese characters. Please try and find out what's causing the problem before posting anything else, as I suspect no one else can see anything.


 
ok i will check it,i think maybe the "  chinese national Internet obstacle is working


----------



## stevewang (Dec 31, 2009)

HI all,please help me check my host.I am in china ,and i can see the pic what i've update.have you seen the pics?


----------



## Shockey (Dec 31, 2009)

4 and 6 are not my favorites but the rest of them are very nice photos.
Pretty lady, like the dress, nice settings and composition. 
Nice use of the light, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevewang (Dec 31, 2009)

thank for appraising my pics&#12290;thax:greenpbl:


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 2, 2010)

i like pictures 2,3,4. The first one could of been in a better area i think.


----------



## chip (Jan 2, 2010)

nice pics. I like #1 the best. Nicely done!


----------



## ranmyaku (Jan 3, 2010)

Colors seem a little flat to me. Some editing in PS would enhance them I think. Levels/curves/contrast/saturation.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 3, 2010)

The folds on her skirt portion of the dress is rather distracting. I feel like for shots like this, you need strong light source to bring the contrast. The lighting is too even now, maybe you should pick a different day or time for the shoot.

The dress is a contemporary version of the qi pao. Even the qi pao is western influenced, but damn sexy!


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Jan 3, 2010)

In most of the shots I would have liked to see the entire body.  Cropping up the legs is rarely a good idea - especially in this case .

Alberto


----------



## snapla (Jan 9, 2010)

generally looks good to me but the photos are flat.


----------

